# does anyone in the area still download numbers to sd card?



## Mustangjoe88 (Mar 12, 2014)

looking to see if anyone in the area is offering downloading fishing numbers to an sd card, i remember some time ago someone in the area was doing it.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

A while back Georges Electronics on New Warrington Road downloaded all the public numbers on a card for me. Think he charged me 50 bucks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

http://strikelinescharts.com/index.php/public/


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

1 where are you located
2. what machine are you using.

If close to me and garmin, I can help you do it

forgot I don't charge anything


----------



## Mustangjoe88 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a hummingbird machine. I don't have a windows computer...so this is my dilema


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Again where are you located ? I have windows computer and have used the hummingbird program before. Easy to use 850 857 1039 ed


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

you need to make sure the SD card is formatted for your machine (if you don't know how - ask), then the rest is easy. give me a call when you want to do it ed


----------



## Mustangjoe88 (Mar 12, 2014)

West pensacola over by gulfbeach hwy. I'll call you in the morning.


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

submariner said:


> Again where are you located ? I have windows computer and have used the hummingbird program before. Easy to use 850 857 1039 ed


Where can I get the Humminbird program?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Humminbird.com will have your free updates. 
If your in foley/gulf shores, scott at bluewater ship store will put all the public numbers on your machine for $50.
Strikelinecharts.com has the same spots for free if your good at computers. You just download onto sd card then install into your machine. 
I'm not computer savy so I paid the $50. 
I have an Apple Mac desktop, so that's why I'm not too good at the PC stuff as I'm having to learn a whole new machine. If it was windows, it would be easier for me


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

FYI. One issue I've had on modern bottom machines that take SD cards is trying to use a card too big for the machine. Said another way, some machines were built before super large SD cards existed and won't recognize them. If you have trouble try using a smaller SD card.

I had to drop down to a 32 or 4 gb card when trying to update my Garmin 7610 recently.


----------

